# what am I doing wrong?!



## perpetuallycute (May 28, 2005)

I have normal to oily skin (oily in the t-zone) and my skin usually doesn't require much special care.
I use 
neutrogena deep clean cream cleanser
the body shop sea weed scrub 2x a week
and I moisturize with moisture fix? lotion - I got it out of the try on pac.  I love it so far (except the absence of sun screen in it)

My skin looks ok - but my chin is awful.  I don't understand it - I keep breaking out there.  
Is there anything I can do?!

thanks,
mia


----------



## diesel (May 28, 2005)

Using Witch Hazel as a toner solved all my skin problems - I had similar issues before I started using it. It's about $2 at the drug store or grocery store. You might try different cleansers/moisturizers as well, it's a bit of a haul before you find the right one.


----------



## perpetuallycute (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *diesel* 
_Using Witch Hazel as a toner solved all my skin problems - I had similar issues before I started using it. It's about $2 at the drug store or grocery store. You might try different cleansers/moisturizers as well, it's a bit of a haul before you find the right one._

 
thanks
I've been using witch hazel for awhile now - so I don't know what the deal is.  Its always been a problem, but it just seems extra bad presently.  Oh well, the search continues


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 29, 2005)

I would try the Oil Control lotin instead of the Studio Moisture Fix.

Try using a salycilic product on your chin area nightly. Try to get one that has at least 2% salycilic.


----------



## chocula (May 29, 2005)

Stress will also cause alot of chin and jaw line breakouts.


----------



## perpetuallycute (May 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_I would try the Oil Control lotin instead of the Studio Moisture Fix.

Try using a salycilic product on your chin area nightly. Try to get one that has at least 2% salycilic._

 
thanks - I might switch after I finish this one.
I've been using tehe neutrogena spot treatment all over my chin - but I think I"m going to look into the joey new york chin relief? something or other in addition to that


----------



## kare31 (May 31, 2005)

I used to get a lot of chin breakouts and one thing that helped my skin was to stop touching it during the day.  I had never realized how much i sat with my chin cupped in my hand, or my fingers touching the side of my face.  The oils in my fingers would get in there and clog my pores.


----------

